# Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest!



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

So, let's stop kidding ourselves. Did you honestly buy an Audi because you liked it better than a BMW? Do you prefer looking at the four rings on hood rather than that prestigous propellor? 
Me, if I could have afforded a 330Ci w/ sport package I would have gotten one, but the Audi with the same options was quite a bit less expensvie, so I bit.
Do most people who buy Audi's buy them because the BMW's were too expensive? Is it because of Quattro? Interior/Exterior design?
So, please vote and then explain your reasoning. 
- Anthony


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*

HAHA, this is a great thread







There is a 325i E36 that I get to drive on occation. I personally cant stand it. Just over 100k miles and it squeeks, rattles and rolls more than most Audi's of the same vintage. 
There are certain BMW's that if I could afford I would (anything with M) but I like my Audi alot and will continue to drive them instead of an equal BMW.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (NW4KQ driver)*

Hey thats MY E36!








And yes, it squeaks, rattles, and rolls far more than my CQ did at 200k (now has 103k on the clock). I feel the interior leaves a lot to be desired, the engine is alright, and the shift feel is not so good. It has been fairly reliable although the transmission needed replacing at 80-something thousand.
And I own 2 Audis. The first one I owned was/is a 1990 Coupe quattro. At the time, I was looking for AWD, style, and Euro. I test drove the e30 325iX and while it was a good car, it just didn't do it for me in the style department. My CQ had beautiful 16s on it and I was suckered in by the Brilliant Black paint job. Plus I was a bit prejudiced - my family has owned many Audis and VWs, but with the e36 I'm on the first Bimmer ever. In the end, I suppose I chose the Audi for the style more. I didn't know anything about them then, but if I knew then what I know now, I would have gone straight for the CQ.
The second Audi is the 100LS - 1970. First year for Audi in the USA. It's pretty, drives well, and it's quite comfortable. The front seats fold all the way flat with the back seat to make a bed!







How odd! The unreliability of the 100LS is the reason that Audi changed the nomenclature "80, 90, 100" to "4000, 4000CS, 5000" in the early 80s. I bought it for a sense of marque loyalty, plus its a pretty sweet car. Of course, I think the BMWs of the same vintage are cool cars too and are probably better at just about everything. 
I love my Audis. I really don't like my Bimmer. Does that mean I won't buy another Bimmer in the future? Well not a new one, for sure. It's going to be a "vintage" car when I next own a BMW


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (billzcat1)*

my first car was a bmw (e21 320i). since then ive owned 2 audis (88 90q and the current CQ). quattro by choice








although id love to have another old e21 to make a track car out of
-b


----------



## vag junkie (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (MtnSurferX)*

I own an Audi because I had so many good memories attached to time spend in the passenger's seat of my friends 4ks when we were teenagers. I knew a 4k was the car for me. I still have my first Audi, a 4kq, with a few more having come and gone since.


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*

I bought my urS4 because I am expecting a child to be added to the family and I needed to go from my 2 door VW GTI VR6 to a 4 door car, and a 300hp, AWD, manual trans sedan for $10k fit my needs perfectly....


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*

I've only owned Audis and I would never own a BMW, unless its a bike


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_I've only owned Audis and I would never own a BMW, unless its a bike










I agree wholeheartedly.
I am not very fond of BMWs, not because they are bad cars, because they arent. The reason I do not want to drive a BMW is first and foremost the lack of 4wd, but BMWs also have an image here in Norway that I feel negativety about. It's hard to explain what this image is, so I wont make an attempt to do so.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*

My family wanted to own an Audi since the late 80s back in HK. We compared both Mk2 Golf GTi 5-door, 80 2.0E and 900i 8V. In the end, we brought the 900 because it has most interior space.
As we immigrated to Canada. We kept asking around on where Audi dealers located. Unfortunately, none of our friends knew the "only" 1 which was still selling back in 93. Then my dad decided to buy an E36 318i which is one of the worse cars my family has ever owned, other than a POS Mitsu Lancer and a Mk4 Jetta. After 4 years of ownership with the 318i, the innovative B5 A4 debuted in 96. We fell in love right away but decided to wait for 1.8T. Back in March 97, we ordered a 97 1.8T for August delivery.
Our second Audi came when I traded in my Mk4 Jetta back in Oct 02 for the B6 CVT. I took delivery in Dec 02 a few days before Christmas. The only cars I shopped were MCS and G35 Coupe. MCS is too cramped and pricey for such a small car, even though it handles like a go-kart while G35's interior is REALLY cheap despite it got decent handling dynamics, beautiful styling and potent VQ35DE. Nothing beats the overall packaging of Audi A4.
Honestly, the reason we brought the 318i was because no Audi dealer and the VW dealer didn't treat us well. He really wanted to buy a Mk2 Jetta GLi 16V or B3 Passat when we arrived in Canada. Its a pity because that was the year when VW/Audi nearly closed the door in North America. Those salesperson didn't even have morale to sell their products.










_Modified by A4Jetta at 11:20 AM 4-7-2004_


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (A4Jetta)*

I owned a '84 BMW 733i several years ago, biggest piece of poo I've ever owned! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif That car averaged $4k a year in repairs for the 3 years I owned it. Tranny went out twice, AC never did work right, and I don't know why they made those cars with power everything since nothing ever seemed to work. I got more for it donating it to charity a few years back as a tax right off than I could have sold it for. 
By comparison, the only things that cost me near that much on my '84 CGT was the turbo upgrade (granted I've got way more into it now, but it's in show quality condition - whereas the BMW cost $$$ just to keep running). I haven't even spent that much on my '86 4KCSQ in the last 3 years including buying it, replacing the rear brakes, and upgrading the suspension recently.
Now I'm sure if you go out and buy a nice new BMW, and properly maintain it they can be good cars, but I never will. Audi all the way. 
J.


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*

Strange that so many of you guys have had bad luck with BMW's. Mine always were dependable and ran fine.....
My list includes a 76 2002, a 75 3.0 CSI, an 88 M3, a 84 323is (grey market) and an 88 635csi.
All good cars, but alas, all 2 doors.
Anyway, I won't go back.
Kevin


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I agree wholeheartedly.
I am not very fond of BMWs, not because they are bad cars, because they arent. The reason I do not want to drive a BMW is first and foremost the lack of 4wd, but BMWs also have an image here in Norway that I feel negativety about. It's hard to explain what this image is, so I wont make an attempt to do so.

yeah, I think its the same everywhere. BMW's are totally a status thing here.


----------



## Hidshadows (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (NW4KQ driver)*

http://www.engr.ucr.edu/~revan...N.mov


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*

I wanted a Porsche, but it wasn't practical enough.
I then wanted a BMW 540i Sport. Too Expensive.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (SuperGroove)*

Didn't even cross my mind. I bought the Audi because one - it was quattro and two it was an avant and three because it was a very good value.


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*

the only post-e21 bmw's i would own are e30 or e36 m3's
-b


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (MtnSurferX)*

What concerns me is the direction Audi has taken lately. Did youy know that Audis used to out handle AND out run BMWs of the same range?..back in the 80s? Take for example the 1981 Audi 4000 5+5 versus the BMW 3 series...the Audi was quicker in 0-60 and through the slolum. Same goes for the 5000 versus the BMW 5 series... it used to be that Audi was both less expensive and better performing...now Audi = less performance & less $$ than BWM...how sad...


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (Hidshadows)*

BMW, especially E46s, is a total status symbol here.


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (A4Jetta)*

Well, I only spent $650 for my 4000CSQ so I hardly think I could respond to the cost issue







Anyways,the reson I bought my Quattro was the previous night, while working on my since sold VR6 GTI, my buddy let me drive his 86 Quattro in a snow fall we were getting. The next day, i bought mine off of Ebay. Don't get me wrong, i knew about what the Quattro was all about before, but once I experienced it in the snow, i HAD to have one







I love my 87 4000CSQ more then my GTI VR6 SC


----------



## MLEKOC1 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (DubinBuffalo)*

I COULD HAD any 3 or 5 model but the options and the horror maintanance cost are not worth it this is like would you get a passat or the a4 similar cars vws are cheaper i live in cali and is just a status qo thing here the new 3 look so cheap to me i love the audi finish and curves its like a hot model just kidding i love my car i get a company car and i hate it i drive my car eod just to feel alive again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JasBQwik (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*

This is such a great question-I guess because I fit into the category of, at first, wanting a BMW-and then getting treated very high-handedly
by the local BMW dealer-ie, a take it or leave it sale price- that I went over to the Audi-VW dealer and absolutely got a better automobile- a 96 A4 3.0 quattro. So, at first, it was BMW who drove me to Audi- but it's the car that has kept me a returning Audi owner.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (JasBQwik)*

Are you talking about 2.8 Quattro? There was no 3.0 in 96.


----------



## RoadHog (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (A4Jetta)*

I bought the Audi cause it wa a better looking car,it had more room,and I got all the options I wanted.Price was not a factor.I looked at the passat,BMW and Audi and was set on the audi.I have twins and the BMW was too small for both car seats to be fit into the backseat comfortably.The quattro was just an added plus.


----------



## JasBQwik (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (A4Jetta)*

Yeah, what was I thinking???...2.8 quattro.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (JasBQwik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasBQwik* »_Yeah, what was I thinking???...2.8 quattro. 

lol...you were thinking way ahead of Audi does.


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*

For me it's about the 5 cylinder sound, turbo power and tuneability, all wheel drive, and other stuff. But I'm kinda stuck on the older stuff. I like bimmers too, but I like that my cars are a bit uncommon and misunderstood.


----------



## Audicted2quattro (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*

IMO F*CK a Bmw, id take an Audi Anyday over one. Then again im not into buying new cars anyway i like the late 80s and Early 90s stuff! But Still Always Audi


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (Audicted2quattro)*

Late 80s/early 90s Audis are really hard to find around here. I still drooling over Sport Quattro Coupe Quattro, 90CS, Ur-S4 every time I see one.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (A4Jetta)*

You should come to Norway, Tom. You can see several UrS4s per hour sometimes. Not only that, but more regular Audis like 80s, 100s, A4 and A6s are everywhere.


----------



## SlvrB6Turbo (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (PerL)*

Hahah what a great survey! I looked at several cars before I decided on my B6. The BMW 330CI was one of them. Both cars have excellent features that set them apart. I personally went for the Audi for its Quattro system, and the tunability of its 1.8T engine. Find me an AWD BMW that you can tune to over 350HP for under $40,000.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*

Yeah, this really is one of the stupidest threads I have ever seen on here. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








If you are not passionate about your Audi, please go ahead and buy a BMW and sell the Audi to some one who will appreciate it.

I didn't choose Audi, Audi chose me.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_
I didn't choose Audi, Audi chose me.






























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (SlvrB6Turbo)*

BMW's AWD in 3-Series is really crappy, X-Drive isn't much better neither. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif It can't hold a candle to G35X's ATTESS-ETS system, let alone A4's Torsen Quattro which remains the world standard.


----------



## blood red GTI (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*

did it for a couple of reasons:
1. .96% lease rate.
2. get the cars at near cost ( VW & AUDI )
3. warranty and service is better with audi ( i hope - still waiting to take delivery )
4. service is included.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (blood red GTI)*

Well, yes, and no.
Nothing BMw builds/built can come close to an s4.
But, I was really into the E30 M3 with the flared fenders, pissed off engine, and all that.
The price range was too high for me.
A bit later I fell in love with the urq.-Again BMW has nothing that compares with the urq.
I'd do anything to get an early M5. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , or a Gray market 6 series.(old) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Sepp at 4:50 PM 4-12-2004_


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (Sepp)*

E30 M3 and E34 M5 are modern classics in BMW's line-up.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*

Though I love BMWs especially E30's, I would still rather rock an audi especially because of the winters in NY.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (PhunkFX)*

yeah, youre only choice is the limited ix series.
Good luck finding a nice used one.


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (Sepp)*

I love how the 2 guys in Arizona were saying that Quattro was an added bonus














That'd be like saying that living in Buffalo, I really really needed that in car ice maker


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (Sepp)*

My neighbor has an E30 325iX, a really nice car that got surprising reliability given its age.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*

No, I have a VW cause I can't afford an Audi! bwahahahaha








Next car will be a 97 or 98' a4 with sport package.
Or 93'-95' 90q depending on my situation.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_BMW, especially E46s, is a total status symbol here.









Same here in Toronto. I like Bimmers but owning an Audi shows more classy style.


----------



## Meaney (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (mk3gti)*

BMW Service Advisor relying on 17 year old 4kq to commute 94 miles a day.
I drive'em all, but I still look forward to the drive home in MY car


----------



## Mr. Mojo (Nov 11, 2003)

I find it odd that someone who bought his car because he could not afford another brand has been given an admin position within the forum.


----------



## Maudi (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*

Are you kidding me?? My Audi was more expensive than most of the BMW 3-series! And that's the honest truth. You must have some sort of 'complex' if you believe Audi could be an inferior car...sorry.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (mojojojo.ca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mojojojo.ca* »_I find it odd that someone who bought his car because he could not afford another brand has been given an admin position within the forum.

I totally agree. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Me, if I could have afforded a 330Ci w/ sport package I would have gotten one, but the Audi with the same options was quite a bit less expensvie, so I bit.
Do most people who buy Audi's buy them because the BMW's were too expensive? Is it because of Quattro? Interior/Exterior design?


Ummmm..
NO!
This is wrong on so many levels. Especially from a Admin.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (Sepp)*

Honestly, yes and no.
I bought a Audi because i didnt wanan fork over that much $$ for an E46 M3. But i didnt want a non-M. So id rather put my $$ down on an Audi.
After i got my audi, i will never get a BMW, til they make something as nice as an Avant


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (bugzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugzy* »_Honestly, yes and no.
I bought a Audi because i didnt wanan fork over that much $$ for an E46 M3. But i didnt want a non-M. So id rather put my $$ down on an Audi.
After i got my audi, i will never get a BMW, til they make something as nice as an Avant









dunno....this ones nice.


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! (Fusilier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusilier* »_
Ummmm..
NO!
This is wrong on so many levels. Especially from a Admin.

Since you are new here, you obviously don't know that this is my third Volkswagen product in 4 years.
The general consensus from people you speak with, who don't know "cars" very well, always consider Audis "Glorified Volkswagens". The prestige of BMW and Mercedes, especially in my area, is much greater than that of Audi's.
Does this mean I don't like my car? No, obviously I did because I bought one instead of something else in the price range. My goal with this poll was to see how many people got an A4 or A6 because they couldn't afford the similarly equipped BMW or Mercedes version. I am not saying that one is a more inferior car, just looking to see how many people bought because of price.
I would also suggest the negative comments be kept out of this thread, as they do no good. 
- Anthony


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ My goal with this poll was to see how many people got an A4 or A6 because they couldn't afford the similarly equipped BMW or Mercedes version. I am not saying that one is a more inferior car, just looking to see how many people bought because of price.

Thats fine, but I didn't get that from your initial post. Your initial post was just plain screwed up with connotations. 
Im not trying to be mean, but maybe you should read up on some Audi history and check Audi's sales status overseas. I did not know that was your 3rd VAG car in 4 years. "Did you buy an Audi because you couldn't afford a BMW? Be Honest!" <--- Poor choice of words for the questions you had in mind. I personally don't know anyone who has bought an Audi cause they couldn't afford a BMW. (BMWs arent' that much more expensive IMO). I know plenty of people who have bought Hondas and Toyotas(and Volkswagens) over Audis because of the cost.
Mercedes have always been high mark cars. BMW did a really good of marketing in the 80s. I personally think Audi is right there with BMW and in fact exceeds it now that BMWs look like stink and many are made in the US. Look at the results of your poll. Also look at the other comments that say pretty much the same thing I'm saying.
Obviously you took alot of offense, I'm sorry.
James B
Austin TX

-edit-
BTW, nice car.



_Modified by Fusilier at 3:07 PM 4-17-2004_


----------

